

A better landing page for Heroku Dataclips - jot
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/297/dataclips/index.html

======
jot
I built this because despite knowing about the existence of Heroku Dataclips
since February 2012, it hadn't clicked just how brilliantly useful they are.

I could have saved days of my time over the last 6 months if I'd better
understood the problem they are designed to solve.

